# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  you are bald so what?

## baldy1990

The world is paranoic.Everyone is different,life isnt just aesthetics.Trying to have the perfect hair the perfect skin will lead you nowhere!Most people who do that destroy their lives.Going into plastic surgeries and so on.Some bald faster some not,some make wrinkles faster some not,some get grey faster some not.some have better muscles some not.Beauty will go someday and you must be ready to accept it,some have to learn their lesson young,some older.You cant take propecia forever,you cant use rogaine forever,you can live doing transplants forever.Dont run behind the beauty.

I hope i could feel these thoughts.I cant but it's seems a logic thought eh?

----------


## baldozer

> The world is paranoic.Everyone is different,life isnt just aesthetics.Trying to have the perfect hair the perfect skin will lead you nowhere!Most people who do that destroy their lives.Going into plastic surgeries and so on.Some bald faster some not,some make wrinkles faster some not,some get grey faster some not.some have better muscles some not.Beauty will go someday and you must be ready to accept it,some have to learn their lesson young,some older.You cant take propecia forever,you cant use rogaine forever,you can live doing transplants forever.Dont run behind the beauty.
> 
> I hope i could feel these thoughts.I cant but it's seems a logic thought eh?


 These people suffer from Body dysmorphic disorder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder

----------


## baldy1990

> These people suffer from Body dysmorphic disorder.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder


 yes i know i'm a sufferer,any man who is wasting his life over his appearance is

----------


## Delphi

> The world is paranoic.Everyone is different,life isnt just aesthetics.Trying to have the perfect hair the perfect skin will lead you nowhere!Most people who do that destroy their lives.Going into plastic surgeries and so on.Some bald faster some not,some make wrinkles faster some not,some get grey faster some not.some have better muscles some not.Beauty will go someday and you must be ready to accept it,some have to learn their lesson young,some older.You cant take propecia forever,you cant use rogaine forever,you can live doing transplants forever.Dont run behind the beauty.
> 
> I hope i could feel these thoughts.I cant but it's seems a logic thought eh?


 Well said! We're all here because we're dealing with hair loss, and of course I would prefer not to be. Life is far to short and sweet to let this control you. There are people in the world born with real deformities or disfigurements. So what I lost the ability to walk into a club and turn heads at a rather young age. It means nothing. I have a nice life and try to enjoy each day even though I know I would be better looking with more hair. :Smile:

----------


## Dav7

> The world is paranoic.Everyone is different,life isnt just aesthetics.Trying to have the perfect hair the perfect skin will lead you nowhere!Most people who do that destroy their lives.Going into plastic surgeries and so on.Some bald faster some not,some make wrinkles faster some not,some get grey faster some not.some have better muscles some not.Beauty will go someday and you must be ready to accept it,some have to learn their lesson young,some older.You cant take propecia forever,you cant use rogaine forever,you can live doing transplants forever.Dont run behind the beauty.
> 
> I hope i could feel these thoughts.I cant but it's seems a logic thought eh?


 It's all well and good for one to come here and post happy-clappy messages in order to receive reassurance from the audience, but the reality on the ground is that MPB is just not a nice thing and 99&#37; of us who suffer from it wish we didn't. I think that some on here are not been truthful when airing their sentiment (such as the above message), rather it comes across as a form of Stockholm syndrome whereby denial about MPB and even going to the length of celebrating it becomes the preferred method of dealing with the condition as opposed to simply accepting that deep down you wished it weren't the case that you are a MPB sufferer. As an MPB sufferer, you can sugar coat the situation with meaningless "stay positive" rhetoric all you want, but the truth of the matter is that 99% of MPB sufferers wish deep down they didn't suffer from the condition.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> It's all well and good for one to come here and post happy-clappy messages in order to receive reassurance from the audience, but the reality on the ground is that MPB is just not a nice thing and 99% of us who suffer from it wish we didn't. I think that some on here are not been truthful when airing their sentiment (such as the above message), rather it comes across as a form of Stockholm syndrome whereby denial about MPB and even going to the length of celebrating it becomes the preferred method of dealing with the condition as opposed to simply accepting that deep down you wished it weren't the case that you are a MPB sufferer. As an MPB sufferer, you can sugar coat the situation with meaningless "stay positive" rhetoric all you want, but the truth of the matter is that 99% of MPB sufferers wish deep down they didn't suffer from the condition.


 



So what you want us to do? feel sorry for are selves and moan an groan? thats really going to help isnt it? off course no one wants MPB but dont mean we gonna sit here and be all depressed and watch life go by cause off it i mean i accepted it now and dont mind going bald when the times comes i dont mind the bald look i just wish i had the choice off going bald or having hair but still i be damned to sit here feeling sorry for myself cause off it.

----------


## Benjaymin

> It's all well and good for one to come here and post happy-clappy messages in order to receive reassurance from the audience, but the reality on the ground is that MPB is just not a nice thing and 99% of us who suffer from it wish we didn't. I think that some on here are not been truthful when airing their sentiment (such as the above message), rather it comes across as a form of Stockholm syndrome whereby denial about MPB and even going to the length of celebrating it becomes the preferred method of dealing with the condition as opposed to simply accepting that deep down you wished it weren't the case that you are a MPB sufferer. As an MPB sufferer, you can sugar coat the situation with meaningless "stay positive" rhetoric all you want, but the truth of the matter is that 99% of MPB sufferers wish deep down they didn't suffer from the condition.


 people often take acceptance as not giving a shit. Just because we've accepted mpb doesn't mean we want it, we still care, just to a much lower and more sane degree then the 30+ year old guys on here crying themselves to sleep. I don't have time for that...

----------


## TheLaughingCow

Can we have a rule that you must have properly indented paragraphs to post on BTT?  Winston?  Please?

I hate reading text that's denser than my sh*t after a trip to Taco Bell.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> people often take acceptance as not giving a shit. Just because we've accepted mpb doesn't mean we want it, we still care, just to a much lower and more sane degree then the 30+ year old guys on here crying themselves to sleep. I don't have time for that...


 


Exactly no one wants MPB and the dreaded norwood stages where your hair looks terrible but i be damned to waste my life away cause off it we all have flaws to a certain extent no one is perfect even men with hair.

----------


## Dav7

> So what you want us to do? feel sorry for are selves and moan an groan? thats really going to help isnt it? off course no one wants MPB but dont mean we gonna sit here and be all depressed and watch life go by cause off it i mean i accepted it now and dont mind going bald when the times comes i dont mind the bald look i just wish i had the choice off going bald or having hair but still i be damned to sit here feeling sorry for myself cause off it.


 I never asked anybody to start feeling sorry for themselves. All I'd wish for is that some folks on here quit posting meaningless drivel in order to make themselves feel better about having MPB. Yes, go ahead and try and be as happy as you can be in life, why would anybody suggest you do otherwise? But don't try and deny that MPB detracts from your appearance (as it does mine, and to every man who suffers from it) and that it doesn't make you feel bad in a way deep down.

Also, I can't for the life of me understand why the "bic it off/ bald is dead sexy/ get on with" brigade is so prevalent here given that this whole forum is set up for individuals who want to tackle MPB with transplants, medications etc. Aren't there any bald acceptance, or "bald is beautiful" forums which you could kindly remove yourself to if you hold such a view? Here is an example of one such forum.

http://www.slybaldguys.com/smf/

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I never asked anybody to start feeling sorry for themselves. All I'd wish for is that some folks on here quit posting meaningless drivel in order to make themselves feel better about having MPB. Yes, go ahead and try and be as happy as you can be in life, why would anybody suggest you do otherwise? But don't try and deny that MPB detracts from your appearance (as it does mine, and to every man who suffers from it) and that it doesn't make you feel bad in a way deep down.
> 
> Also, I can't for the life of me understand why the "bic it off/ bald is dead sexy/ get on with" brigade is so prevalent here given that this whole forum is set up for individuals who want to tackle MPB with transplants, medications etc. Aren't there any bald acceptance, or "bald is beautiful" forums which you could kindly remove yourself to if you hold such a view? Here is an example of one such forum.
> 
> http://www.slybaldguys.com/smf/


 



Why cant people just come here to help? yes we get it this forum is a place for treatments  etc but still wouldnt you want this? and not people who are ALWAYS depressed? and im not going to explain myself again about the mpb thing.

----------


## Dav7

> Why cant people just come here to help? yes we get it this forum is a place for treatments  etc but still wouldnt you want this? and not people who are ALWAYS depressed? and im not going to explain myself again about the mpb thing.


 Look, let's just get this over with now. Are you (a) the sort who his here on this forum in order to seek advice and help regarding transplants, medications, treatments etc. in order to fight MPB, or (b) just another one of the "bic it off, I'm happy as I am, just get on with it" brigade? If you are the latter, then I don't understand why you or anybody with a similar frame of mind would be wasting their time on a forum like this given that it's (a) devoted to battling MPB, and (b) an outlet for those who are unhappy with their MPB to come and air their frustrations, and to seek out help and advice as a result. 

Really, I'm sick of this sort of rubbish, it's clear cut that most on here are unhappy with their MPB, otherwise why would they be posting on a forum devoted to advice on transplants and other treatments? And yes forums like Sly Bald Guys cater for bald acceptance, embracing baldness etc. so I really don't understand why some posters here aren't posting there, as opposed to on a forum devoted to seeking out help and advice in order to fight MPB with surgery and treatment, not to merely "accept it".

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Look, let's just get this over with now. Are you (a) the sort who his here on this forum in order to seek advice and help regarding transplants, medications, treatments etc. in order to fight MPB, or (b) just another one of the "bic it off, I'm happy as I am, just get on with it" brigade? If you are the latter, then I don't understand why you or anybody with a similar frame of mind would be wasting their time on a forum like this given that it's (a) devoted to battling MPB, and (b) an outlet for those who are unhappy with their MPB to come and air their frustrations, and to seek out help and advice as a result. 
> 
> Really, I'm sick of this sort of rubbish, it's clear cut that most on here are unhappy with their MPB, otherwise why would they be posting on a forum devoted to advice on transplants and other treatments? And yes forums like Sly Bald Guys cater for bald acceptance, embracing baldness etc. so I really don't understand why some posters here aren't posting there, as opposed to on a forum devoted to seeking out help and advice in order to fight MPB with surgery and treatment, not to merely "accept it".


 


Why would i waste they time here?  hardly wasting time when i choose to be here anyway and AGAIN i just said im here to help whats so wrong with that? and like you said "it's clear cut that most on here are unhappy with their MPB" exactly hence why im here to help well try my best at least surely you would want SOME postive people here to make others feel better surely...im not here just to say "just shave it an get over it" its not as simple as that...i cant help people at a forum like slybald when they dont need help.

----------

